
Minnesota senate moves to tighten Internet privacy protections - moonka
http://www.twincities.com/2017/03/29/minnesota-senate-passes-passes-internet-privacy-protections/
======
briantmaurer
So as a Minnesotan, will my privacy only be protected during intra-state
internet connections? Or will this prevent ISPs around the US from selling my
data even after my packets hop out of the geographic boundaries of Minnesota?

